
World's Worst Video Card? - janpot
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqY3FMuMuRo
======
daledavies
I know next to nothing about electronics but really enjoyed watching this,
seems very well explained.

Can't wait for the second episode where they actually output a signal to the
screen!

~~~
janpot
This is that second episode

~~~
daledavies
Indeed it is! I actually clicked through but clearly wasn't paying attention.

